# Installing windows 7 with a flash drive onto a SSD drive



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2009)

Fixed sound.....
part1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6Oi29Bvojk
part2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI8vtsvm4_s

_D Installing windows 7 with a flash drive onto a SSD drive ocLIT_

Benchmarks are in the works, and I will have that up very soon.
_____
How I put Windows 7 X64 DVD ISO  on my 8GB Flash drive.

HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - v2.1.8
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197

Format NTFS

WinRar
http://www.rarlab.com/

Extract ISO onto the USB flash drive.

Motherboard bios set to boot from usb drive.

Then install.

The video above shows that, and the boot, shut down speeds with a G Skull 64GB SSD drive in Windows 7 7000 Beta 1 x64.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2009)

dang yotube and video lenth.....

Nope broken links....no sound


----------



## technicks (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude, wheres the sound?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

D... youtube mastermind should be your sig! Signed up for the works!


----------



## technicks (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah i really like watchin your yotube movies. NO Homo.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2009)

no sound........I'm not at home to fix it.....WTF youtube......

dang it.....at least wide screen worked LOL


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey I just saw they do high quality video now!!! Kool!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh god... The world is going to end now due to the fact Damulta found HD Youtube... I thought the other's were bad! Um... I mean good!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok I have fixed the issue, but lost wide screen. There is now sound now tho, and that's the realy important part lol.

Links on first post.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

Just recently put my ISO on the flash drive this morning and will attempt installing sometime tomorrow when I get a moment.

Thanks D for making a vid! You rock


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

Now I didnt try it without the NTFS format, but I think it needs to at least be fat32.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just recently put my ISO on the flash drive this morning and will attempt installing sometime tomorrow when I get a moment.
> 
> Thanks D for making a vid! You rock



Let me know how it installs!!!!

I looked around with google and seen no one installs their o/s from a flash drive. I found out that it works very very well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Let me know how it installs!!!!
> 
> I looked around with google and seen no one installs their o/s from a flash drive. I found out that it works very very well.



Well you know if I come back and start p***in and moanin at you. . . .


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 14, 2009)

you can add &fmt=18 to end of the video address to watch it in high quality. add &fmt=22 for HD, but that doesn't work on this video,


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> you can add &fmt=18 to end of the video address to watch it in high quality. add &fmt=22 for HD, but that doesn't work on this video,



I found you can do it in your profile settings also. Yea I just made it in MP4 really quick I knew that it worked.....

Next time going to try and get the higher hd video running with the widescreen, AND sound.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting a video for us! 

Too bad you can't link this video to your builds.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I found you can do it in your profile settings also. Yea I just made it in MP4 really quick I knew that it worked.....
> 
> Next time going to try and get the higher hd video running with the widescreen, AND sound.



the profile thing doesn't work if the youtube player doesn't show "Watch in High Quality". Then the video plays in low quality. 

To enable High Quality if the "Watch in High Quality" link doesn't appear, use &fmt=18


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

Well D, I ended up having to burn a DVD. My DFI board must not like it cause I followed everything, NTFS Format and extract with WinRAR (I own a license and use 3.80 Pro). Came back invalid boot disk press enter.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well D, I ended up having to burn a DVD. My DFI board must not like it cause I followed everything, NTFS Format and extract with WinRAR (I own a license and use 3.80 Pro). Came back invalid boot disk press enter.



I wonder why it didn't like it. 

I didn't do a quick format did you?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I wonder why it didn't like it.
> 
> I didn't do a quick format did you?



Did a full format then a quick format. But it's ok, she's installed and all is good.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 10, 2009)

another bump for the effort ! and subscribed to bump in future !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2009)

Since my efforts I have picked up an external hard drive.  Shall I attempt with it for you D and post results? xD


----------

